# Hasselblad Day at Holborn Studio



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Dubnut and I headed up town to have a play with some seriously nice cameras (with price tags to match, everything is 5 figures+!!!)

http://www.hasselblad.co.uk/promotions/h4d-launch.aspx

The Ferrari Edition, if you have to ask you can't afford, comes with its own carbon fibre display case


Hasselblad Day by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr

And a totally priceless camera, as used by the Apollo 11 crew, the other 2 are on the moon still....


Hasselblad Day by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr

And a few shots of the lovely Katie


Hasselblad Day by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Hasselblad Day by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Hasselblad Day by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Hasselblad Day by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Hasselblad Day by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Hasselblad Day by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Hasselblad Day by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Hasselblad Day by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Hasselblad Day by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr


Hasselblad Day by driveandshine.co.uk, on Flickr

Some days life is tough............


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Sometimes life is very good!!!

My shots, with the White (unique) H4-D and then the normal H4-D with the 80mm, both had 40 Mega Pixel backs on from memory, file sizes are 64MB per image and 3531 x 5081 !!!!:














































Some of the toys:










Have a guess at the price of the table contents....










I have resisted posting one of the full size shots, I don't reckon the DW servers would take it!!!!

Thanks to Hasselblad for inviting us and treating us well, thanks also to them for a very kind offer you will see Bry and I shooting again with one of these in the very near future!!!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice. Someone I know is going to a wedding event there next week.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Stunning portraits guys:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice point and shoots


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

It works pretty well as a point and shoot actually!!


----------



## nicks500 (May 12, 2011)

*heavy*

how heavy does it feel to a pro-body camera like canon 1ds and 'L' lens? I imagine with that huge amount of glass is it front heavy?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Felt no heavier than my gripped D700 with a 70-200, with the 35-90 (which is a huge lump of glass!) it felt slightly front heavy, but with the 80mm prime it was very nicely balanced.


----------



## nicks500 (May 12, 2011)

*200ms*

So did you get to see the h4d-200MS, what is the reasoning behind 200mp, apart from the ability to crop away 3/4 of the image and still leave yourself a 50mp picture


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks like a great day out guys, very nice toys to play with too 

Baz


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Good old Katie ! She scrubs up well !


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Good stuff, im very jealous! A Hasselblad has always been my 'lottery win' camera.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

nicks500 said:


> So did you get to see the h4d-200MS, what is the reasoning behind 200mp, apart from the ability to crop away 3/4 of the image and still leave yourself a 50mp picture


they had the 200ms setup for some macro stuff, impressive, but very specialised bit of kit, David did explain the technology and reasoning behind it, but tbh it's not something I would be interested in so I tended to tune out what he was saying lol!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> they had the 200ms setup for some macro stuff, impressive, but very specialised bit of kit, David did explain the technology and reasoning behind it, but tbh it's not something I would be interested in so I tended to tune out what he was saying lol!


I tuned out too but the body has a system of Bayer Mosaic filters in it that give a further 3 1/2 pixel steps over the original image, 3x50MP + the original 50MP image making the 200Mp image.
Gives an image that is practically undegradable at no matter what image magnification over original, well above what either of us would ever use at any rate!!

The cropped images even on the 50MP back were amazing, the ability to see every flaw and aspect of the taken image is indeed why people use this or any other M/F digital system at that resolution.

Stunning bits of kit, easy to use and clever stuff!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have no idea what you are all on about, but i :argie: the pics....

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> I have no idea what you are all on about, but i :argie: the pics....
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


The camera is so easy to use all that Beyer and 50MP stuff is irrelevant!!

Get your hands on one, you'd love using it mate!
:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> The camera is so easy to use all that Beyer and 50MP stuff is irrelevant!!
> 
> Get your hands on one, you'd love using it mate!
> :thumb:


I have got a full size version that may explain it a bit better, willing to stick it up for a limited time but need a Mod's approval as I suspect it will hump the bandwidth something chronic and make the thread pretty slow to load!


----------

